# Fps zahlen eines verzweifelten WOW lers



## De4m0nW!nG (14. April 2009)

Grüße Verehrte Community 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 !!
Also wie fange ich an! Mal ganz von Anfang..
Zu BC zeiten war noch alles gut! Ich hatte n miesen Pc mit nem  "2,8ghz prozessor ca 1300MB DDR RAM " nuja aber in den 25ger Raids lief eigentlich alles flüssig!
Dann etwa ende September legte ich mir einen Laptop an.. keine mördermaschiene eher was schlichtes aber wow sollte drauf laufen....
Das lvln lief auch einwandfrei und auch die 10er Raids sind ansich ziemlich ruckelfrei..
Allerdings jetzt wos an die 25ger Raids geht hab ich nur noch fps Zahlen die Meist unter den 3 liegen... jedoch gibt es hin und wieder mal hochphasen in denen es eigentlich recht ruckelfrei läuft (und ich betone das das eigentlich nicht immer dann ist wenn nichts passiert sondern häufig in den dicksten kämpfen geschieht!!!!!)
Nuja Addons aus (bis auf Bartender4, Grid und AG-Unitframes auch schon probiert bringt aber herzlich wenig obwohl ich eigentlich ziemlich viele add ons verwende) selbst wenn ich die niedrigste Auflösung für Breiten Bildschirm einstelle (1280x780)  und    Alle Effekte auf low setzte bis auf Zauberdetails zwischen Low und Middle dann hilft das auch nicht wirklich so viel....

so nun meine Gruke ^^:
Prozessor:         AMD Turion(tm) 64X2 Mobile Technology TL-68   2,40 ghz   ( spricht 2x 2,4ghz^^)
Arbeitsspeicher: 2047MB      (ich denke die schwäche)
Grafikkarte:       Nvidia GeForce 8600m GS
Betriebssysthem:  Windows Vista Home Premium  32-Bit Version


es ist nicht wirklich der Renner aber hallo früher konnte man wow mit so ner krücke wie meinem alten pc spielen und jetzt hab ich mich was die leistung angeht um ein vielfaches verbessert und ich kann es nicht wirklcih auf niedrigsten einstellungen spielen?`ist da was faul oder ist das fakt?

hatte schon mal überlegt ob ich mir das neue Vista runter lade weil auf XP umzusteigen ist doch n Haufen Arbeit wegen den Ganzen Treibern bzw obs überhaupt Remote Treiber  (ich hoffe die warens 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) gibt und so weiter

Für weitere Angaben Bitte fragen

ich bedanke mich jetzt schon einmal für die Mühe

MFG De4m0nW!nG


----------



## Asoriel (14. April 2009)

Eingabeverzögerung deaktivieren.


----------



## EspCap (14. April 2009)

Jepp, das sollte die Framerate deutlich erhöhen.
Ansonsten sind 2 Gb RAM (btw 2048, nicht 2047 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) vielleicht etwas wenig für Vista, aber mehr als 3 Fps sollten schon drin sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ogil (15. April 2009)

Ja - Eingabeverzoegerung aus, Schatten weg, Zauberdetails so niedrig wie moeglich (je nach Klasse was halt sinnvoll ist). Dann noch gucken ob Du wirklich die aktuellsten GraKa-Treiber hast, Chipset-Treiber installiert sind usw...

Ansonsten - Wunder kannst Du mit dem Laptop nicht erwarten. Die CPU ist nicht die schnellste und die GraKa ist auch nicht wirklich toll - insgesamt ist der Laptop wohl mit einem 3 Jahre alten Durchschnitts-PC zu vergleichen...


----------



## eMJay (15. April 2009)

Ich selber hab so ein Laptop mit den eigenschaften im Haus aber das Vista war nicht mal 24H drauf dann kamm XP. Man kann darauf ohne Probleme mit 20 fps aufwärts Spielen auch wenn der Prozessor nicht wirklich der Hammer ist..... vergleichbar mit einem Intel Centrino Duo 1,6Ghz.
Ich vermute es ist ein ACER Laptop. 
Poste mal bitte die Addon liste nur zursicherheit.


----------



## Varitu (15. April 2009)

Hallo,

wie schon beschrieben Eingabeverzögerung unbedingt aus und Schatten auf min..
Würde nach Möglichkeit zu XP wechseln oder wenn du was neues Testen willst (bis September) Windows 7 Beta, die läuft sehr schnell ^^.

Gruß Varitu


----------



## eMJay (15. April 2009)

Leider vergibt Microsoft keine keys mehr für WIN 7 beta


----------



## iBorg (15. April 2009)

Wo schaltet man die Eingabeverzögerung aus ? ingame oder graka einstellungen ?


----------



## Asoriel (15. April 2009)

Escape drücken und dann da den Haken weg wo man die Auflösung einstellen kann. Zumindest war das mal so.


----------



## Varitu (15. April 2009)

Hallo,

die Eingabeverzögerung schaltet man INGAME ab. In Optionen(ingame ESC drücken) und dann entweder Interface oder Grafik.
Mich hatte die Einstellung gut 50% der Leistung gekostet.

Für Windows 7 Beta gibts nur je 10 Keys (32Bit und 64Bit). Microsoft war auf den ansturm wohl nicht vorbereitet und hat daher halt diese Keys für die allgmeinheit zum testen freigegeben.
EInfach einen davon nehmen und Windows damit aktivieren.

Womit es probleme geben könnte ist das downloaden des DVD-ISO. Weiß nicht ob das noch geht.

Gruß Varitu


----------



## De4m0nW!nG (15. April 2009)

olla da bin ich aber überrascht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hätte nicht gedacht das schon so viele antworten da sind wenn ich von der Arbeit komme 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Also Nuja wie gesagt Vista is so ne sache für sich..... aber hab mich gerade nach nem 1/2 jahr daran gewöhnt endlich und kenn mich da jetzt auch wieder n bissi aus ^^ deswegen jetzt wieder auf XP umzusteigen hmmmm... und windows 7  frist echt net so viel Leistung oO das ist jetzt entgegen all meiner Erwartungen muss ich sagen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nuja wie gesagt Hatte alle Eistellungen auf Low bis halt auf Zauberdetails da ich die n bissi zum Raiden brauch und die Eingabeverzögerung muss ich zugeben daran hatte ich gar nicht gedacht^^

Hmm bin atm ziemlich enttäuscht da ich doch schon gehofft hatte das ich mit dem Laptop doch wenigstens gescheid Raiden gehen kann... nunja^^

da mein WOW atm allerdings am Patchen scheitert wegen nem Dateifehler muss ich mir eh erstmal wieder neu Installieren oder eher von nem kumpel ziehen damit ich das mit der Eingabeverzögerung ausprobieren kann

zu meinen Add ons wie gesagt auch wenn ich sonst riesen Add on fan bin Hatte ich bis auf Bartender4, Grid, AG UnitFrames und DBM  alles aus und die brauch ich umbedingt.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



nuja danke vlt kommen ja noch n paar vorschläge 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wagga (15. April 2009)

Bei Patchproblemen hilft meist die repair.exe.

Gruß,Wagga


----------



## Wagga (15. April 2009)

Bei Patchproblemen hilft meist die repair.exe.

Gruß,Wagga


----------



## De4m0nW!nG (15. April 2009)

nuja sagen wir so mein pc hat allgemein ne macke mit wow ich mein allein der letzte patch der vor 3.1 ka der war vlt 100 mb groß oder so ...... rutergeladen ratze fatze das installieren hat dan sage und schreibe 50 minuten gedauert.... heute hats dann auch bei 6% nach 40 minuten aufgehört..... zZ weiß net weißt net was da los is hatte es auch schon mal probiert von meinem anderen alten pc aus upzudaten das ging einwandfrei... weiß net vlt hängts mit vista zusammen oder was auch immer....


----------



## eMJay (15. April 2009)

Ccleaner durchlaufen lassen. 
Defragmentieren.
Fallst du es nicht schon gemacht hast


----------



## De4m0nW!nG (18. April 2009)

doch doch klar beides schon gemacht -.-


----------



## kriegernoob^^ (25. April 2009)

iBorg schrieb:


> Wo schaltet man die Eingabeverzögerung aus ? ingame oder graka einstellungen ?



Am besten du schaltest deine Bots ganz aus! 
In der Datenbank hast du nur Müll gepostet und gestänkert wo es ging... und dann sogar noch für deine Bots Werbung gemacht und angegeben wie toll es doch ist mit Bots zu spielen!

Nur ein B.s.p.: http://wowdata.buffed.de/?a=878


----------



## Rethelion (25. April 2009)

Varitu schrieb:


> Womit es probleme geben könnte ist das downloaden des DVD-ISO. Weiß nicht ob das noch geht.
> 
> Gruß Varitu




Bei Microsoft kannst du dir Windows 7 nicht mehr runterladen und alles andere wäre illegal...


----------



## .WOW GAMER. (25. April 2009)

hi
ich habe das gleiche Problem 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
seit der der der erweiterung ist wow total lahm und ich habe einen mittelklasse pc mit dem man früher ohne probleme wow mit den höchsten einstellungen spielen konnte .....
jetzt stockt er schon bei 5 mann innis bei jedem heal und jedem gegner der tod umfällt immer so 3 sec. und da sind wipes vorprogramiert...
habe nur 1gb ram ud normalen 2kern prozesor von amd und ATI grafikate(kenn mich nicht so gut aus aber die gr. ka. hat 512mb...)
defrag hab ich auch schon und CC auch...
habe schnelles internet....daran kanns also auch net liegen habt ihr noch eine idee?
der pc wird insgesammt immer langsammer virus hab ich keinen hab ich schon mehrfach gescannt...
neuinstalieren hab ich erst im januar gemacht...
bitte helft mit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


mfg
Simon


----------



## Ogil (25. April 2009)

Bei Dir is einfach: Mehr RAM! Noch 1GB dazu gepackt und wahrscheinlich wirst Du schon eine deutliche Besserung sehen. Wie "doll" diese ausfaellt ist freilich abhaengig davon was sonst so verbaut ist. Um da eine vernuenftige Aussage machen zu koennen braeuchten wir genauere Infos (welche CPU genau, welche GraKa?).


----------



## Independent (25. April 2009)

Leute, obwohl WoW eine sehr bescheidene Grafik hat, benötigt es dennoch einen starken Rechner! Mit einer 8600 kann man gar nichts flüssig zocken und bei 1GB braucht man sich nicht wundern wenn irgendwas unflüssig läuft!

Ihr wollt WoW in hoher Grafik flüssig spielen (Nordend 60fps+)?

Hier sind die knallharten Fakten:

GTX260
4GB
Prozessor ist egal, wird eh net soviel ausgelastet, aber mindestens ein E6600

EDIT:

BTW, so sieht nunmal die Realität aus:

http://www.pcgameshardware.de/aid,682350/W...re/Test/?page=2


----------



## Falathrim (25. April 2009)

Independent was redest du bitte für einen Unsinn?

Mit einer 8600 reißt man nicht viel, das stimmt. Aber ab der 8800 kann man echt mit jeder Grafikkarte WoW flüssig auf hohen Details zocken. Für Windows XP reichen auch 2 GB RAM aus, auch wenn mehr natürlich nett sind. Und Prozessoren braucht man sicherlich keinen E6600, ich kam ja mit meinem E4500 super klar.


----------



## Soramac (25. April 2009)

Habe Schatten und Wettereffekte aus, sonst alles auf Ultra und habe 30-60 FPS mit einer 9800GT 4GB Ram und 2x 22 Zollbildschirmen.


----------



## .WOW GAMER. (25. April 2009)

ok thx schonmal für die Antwort hier genaueres:

habe AMD Athlon 64 X2 Dual Core Prozessor 3600+
1GB Ram
Radeon x1650 Series
(512mb)

reicht da +1gb ram?


----------



## Asoriel (25. April 2009)

das ist schon ein arg langsamer PC. Die Grafikkarte ist das schnellste, CPU ist lahm und Ram zu wenig. 1GB Ram bringt auf jeden Fall etwas, du musst aber den passenden kaufen.


----------



## .WOW GAMER. (25. April 2009)

Asoriel schrieb:


> das ist schon ein arg langsamer PC. Die Grafikkarte ist das schnellste, CPU ist lahm und Ram zu wenig. 1GB Ram bringt auf jeden Fall etwas, du musst aber den passenden kaufen.



ok danke schonmal kann ich da sonst noch was auftunen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


cpu kann man da kein neues einbauen oder?


----------



## Asoriel (25. April 2009)

klar kannst du ne neue CPU einbauen. Musst nur den Sockel sagen, ich bin aber fast sicher, dass es 939 ist. Der ist total veraltet, da bekommst du nixmehr ordentliches dafür, und wenn, dann sehr teuer.


----------



## Falathrim (25. April 2009)

Kann man schon, lohnt sich aber nicht, da das vermutlich noch der alte Sockel 939 ist.

-.- Sebi xD


----------



## .WOW GAMER. (25. April 2009)

wie finde ich den sockel raus? (baluer roter gelber xD) nein spaß ?


----------



## Falathrim (25. April 2009)

Everest Home Edition runterladen und uns die angegeben Komponenten hier reinkopieren.


----------



## Wagga (25. April 2009)

Ich kann mit einem Notebook
2x2 GHZ
3072 MB DDR2-RAM
NVIDIA 9600M GT 512 MB GDDR
Flüssig WoW zocken.
In Nordend z.B.:  Boranische Tundra (30-110 FPS)

Gruß,Wagga


----------



## Independent (25. April 2009)

Ich rede keinen Unsin Fala, da steht ganz klar 60fps+ (+!). Alles darunter ist für mich nicht flüssig und in Nordend komme ich mit folgendem System (Treiber 8AA und AF 16), alls zum Anschlag High auf 30-40 fps. In Instanzen auch mal gerne 60-70fps.

9800GTX+
E8500@3,4Ghz
4GB Ram
1680*1050


In der alten Welt schaffe ich locker 140fps 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Is ja auch Wurscht! Wollt nur mal anmerken, dass die Leute net denken brauchen, sie können mit Krücken spielen. Andauernd solche Threads....

EDIT:
Boreanische Tundra zählt net Wagg Da steht nüscht!


----------



## .WOW GAMER. (25. April 2009)

das wär was viel wenn ich alles kopierexD aber vieleicht reicht das^^
Anzeige:  
   Grafikkarte   Radeon X1650 Series Secondary (256 M 
   Grafikkarte   Radeon X1650 Series (256 M 
   3D-Beschleuniger   ATI RV530 LE  
   Monitor   Plug und Play-Monitor [NoDB] (16201)  

  Multimedia:  
   Soundkarte   Bluetooth AV Audio  
   Soundkarte   Bluetooth SCO Audio  
   Soundkarte   C-Media CM6501 Like Sound Devic  

  Datenträger:  
   IDE Controller   NVIDIA nForce3 250 Parallel ATA Controller (v2.6)  
   IDE Controller   NVIDIA nForce3 250 Serial ATA Controller (v2.6)  
   SCSI/RAID Controller   A9LGQO5C IDE Controller  
   Floppy-Laufwerk   Diskettenlaufwerk  
   Festplatte   ST3320620AS (298 GB, IDE)  
   Festplatte   WDC WD10 EAVS-00D7B0 USB Device (931 GB, US 
   Optisches Laufwerk   TSSTcorp CD/DVDW SH-S182D  
   S.M.A.R.T. Festplatten-Status   OK  

  Partitionen:  
   C: (NTFS)   99998 MB (47718 MB frei)  
   D: (NTFS)   205236 MB (16957 MB frei)  
   F: (NTFS)   953867 MB (529816 MB frei)  
   Speicherkapazität   1229.6 GB (580.6 GB frei)  


 Prozessoren / AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 3600+ ]  

  Prozessor Eigenschaften:  
   Hersteller   AMD  
   Version   AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 3600+  
   Seriennummer   To Be Filled By O.E.M.  
   Etikett   To Be Filled By O.E.M.  
   Teilenummer   To Be Filled By O.E.M.  
   Externer Takt   200 MHz  
   Aktueller Takt   1900 MHz  
   Typ   Central Processor  
   Spannung   3.3 V, 2.9 V  
   Status   Aktiviert  
   Sockelbezeichnung   CPUSocket  
CPU-Eigenschaften:  
   CPU Typ   Unbekannt  
   CPUID CPU Name   AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 3600+  
   CPUID Revision   00060FB1h  

  CPU Geschwindigkeit:  
   CPU Takt   2024.80 MHz  

  CPU Cache:  
   L1 Code Cache   64 KB  
   L1 Datencache   64 KB  
   L2 Cache   512 KB (Asynchronous)  

  Motherboard Eigenschaften:  
   Motherboard ID   63-136-0000010-00101111-082306-nVidia$M2N3V136_AM2NF3-VSTA BIOS P1.40  
   Motherboard Name   Unbekannt  

  Chipsatz Eigenschaften:  
   Motherboard Chipsatz   nVIDIA nForce3 250, AMD Hammer  
   RAS To CAS Delay (tRCD)   4T  
   RAS Precharge (tRP)   5T  
   RAS Active Time (tRAS)   6T  
   Command Rate (CR)   1T  

  SPD Speichermodule:  
   DIMM1: AET760UD00-30DB97X   1 GB DDR2-667 DDR2 SDRAM (5.0-5-5-15 @ 333 MHz) (4.0-4-4-12 @ 266 MHz) (3.0-3-3-9 @ 200 MHz)  

  BIOS Eigenschaften:  
   Datum System BIOS   08/23/06  
   Datum Video BIOS   11/14/06  
   DMI BIOS Version   P1.40  
...... habe einiges weggelassen..^^


----------



## Asoriel (25. April 2009)

hmm, da erkennt man leider nicht, ob 939 oder schon AM2. 

Steht auf dem Mainboard vielleicht der genaue Namen des Mainboards? Bei AM2 sieht es erheblich (!) besser aus mit CPU aufrüsten! 939 kann man vergessen, da gibts kaum schnellere CPUs, und die, die schneller sind, stehen in keinem normalen Preis/Leistungs-Verhältnis.


----------



## Falathrim (25. April 2009)

Wow, nForce 3 250. Der ist mal WIRKLICH alt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sicherlich 939, laut Wiki hat das Ding nur Unterstützung für K8 und K9-Prozessoren o.0 xD
AM2+ ist es definitiv niht, ich würd zu einer Neuanschaffung raten, mit dem Rechner siehst du kein Land mehr :/


----------



## Wagga (25. April 2009)

Ich ersetzte meinen AMD Athlon 64 3500 S939 im Jahre 2008, durch den PC siehe Sig.
Weil ich überall nur 9-20 FPS hatte, egal wo selbst in IF wenn keine Sau da war.

Und ich kann keine anderen Werte angeben zum Notebook,weil ich kaum mit dem zocke.
Werde es morgen mal testen, wies aktuell aussieht.
Ich arbeite mit dem Notebook/surfe damit primär.
Zocken tue ich meist am PC.

Gruß, Wagga


----------



## Asoriel (25. April 2009)

Falathrim, dass es kein AM2*+* ist, ist mir auch bewusst, aber der 3600+ wurde auch als AM2-Version angeboten.

Sollte es denn tatsächlich nur 939 sein, dann ist das einzig sinnvolle einen neuen PC zu kaufen.


----------



## Falathrim (25. April 2009)

Wie gesagt, ist ein nforce 3-Chipsatz. Und der ist von 2003, da stand AM2+ noch in den Sternen.


----------



## .WOW GAMER. (25. April 2009)

hi
habe eine gute nachricht auf dem mainborad verpackung (war beim pc dabei steht AMD2 Boost (AS Rock Patented Technology to boost memory performance up to 12,5%) ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


kann ich da auch en quad dann drauf machen?


----------



## Falathrim (25. April 2009)

Nö, ist nur ein typischer Werbegag...schau aber bitte auf der Packung ob da Socket 939 oder Socket AM2 draufsteht.

Wird aber so oder so nicht helfen, dein Rechner ist einfach hoffnungslos veraltet, da müssten neues Mainboard, neuer RAM, neuer Prozessor und neue Grafikkarte kommen...sorry...


----------



## .WOW GAMER. (25. April 2009)

mann-.- ich will keinen super pc ich will nur wow flüssig spielen und kann man jetzt einen neuen prozzesor einbauen und 1gb arbeitsspeicher oder net?!
mfg
simon...
P.S. ES STEHT AM2 bei socket : drauf!^^


----------



## Falathrim (25. April 2009)

Gut, dann hat wohl Everest mist geredet und Wiki auch...

Dann schau mal nach dem "Graphics" Slot und nach dem RAM, obs DDR-SDRAM oder DDR2 ist.


----------



## .WOW GAMER. (25. April 2009)

DDRII800   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 das andere weiß ich net genau mom^^
edit:  (Arbeitsspeicher   1024 MB (Registered DDR SDRAM)  ) - das sagt everest und auf der original verpackung steht DDR2


----------



## Falathrim (25. April 2009)

Wow, das ist eine deutliche Verbesserung der Situation 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wieviel bist du bereit auszugeben?


----------



## Wagga (25. April 2009)

Dann würde ich eher der Verpackung glauben.
Oder du baust mal einen Riegel aus, da steht es genau drauf.
Hast du DDR2 würde ich dir folgendes empfehlen:
Je nach dem wie viel dein Board verkraftet und wieviel du schon hast:
2x2 GB DDR2-800er.
Also ein 4 GB-Kit von Corsair.
Link gibts gleich:
http://www.alternate.de/html/product/Arbei...amp;l3=DDR2-800
Habe dies selbst einmal drin und wenn nötig kaufe ich mir nocheins.


----------



## .WOW GAMER. (25. April 2009)

will max. 140euro ausgeben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wenn prozessor auch mehr 
aber nochmal thx für die mühe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

!


----------



## Falathrim (25. April 2009)

Habs auf Alternate mal zusammengestellt:

AMD Athlon 64 X2 6000+?
Corsair TwinX 4GB CL5?
Asus HD4650?
Für 180 Euro (ca.)

Wenn du bereit wärst 20-30 Euro mehr auszugeben gäbs ne bessere Graka, was wohl nice wäre (4670 oder 4830)


----------



## Wagga (25. April 2009)

Sieht doch Nice aus für 160, und TE, nimm das auch wenns 20€ mehr sind dafür hält der dann auch länger.
Nimmste noch 20 mehr in die Hand bekommste noch ne bessere graka.


----------



## Falathrim (25. April 2009)

Habs nochmal auf Mindfactory zusammengestellt, mit HD4830:

AMD Athlon 64 X2 6000+
OCZ 4GB DDR2-800
HIS Radeon HD4830

Für insgesamt ca. 185 Euro.
Damit wärst du deutlich besser ausgestattet als jetzt. Höher getakteter Prozessor, guter, schneller RAM und vor allem eine sauschnelle Graka, kein Vergleich zur 1650 ;D


----------



## Asoriel (25. April 2009)

Die HD4650 ist nur bedingt zu empfehlen! Die ist signifikant langsamer als die HD4670 und kaum mit der "großen Schwester" zu vergleichen. Die HD4830 spielt nochmal in einer anderen Liga und ist ca. 50-60% schneller als die HD4670!

Die 2. Zusammenstellung ist echt nett, das gibt einen riesen Performance-Sprung!


----------



## Murk (26. April 2009)

Independent schrieb:


> Hier sind die knallharten Fakten:
> 
> GTX260
> 4GB
> Prozessor ist egal, wird eh net soviel ausgelastet, aber mindestens ein E6600



Dieses ist mein System, als CPU kommt ein Q6800 zum Einsatz, mit Win XP.
Dalaran nur 30fps, schaltet man die Grafik auf max. sind es sogar nur 12fps.
Also da fragt man sich echt warum echte 3D-Shooter mehr fps und bessere Qualität liefern können, WOW aber nicht.
Ist schon traurig so was, da früher alles bestens lief kann man definitiv Blizz dafür verantwortlich machen. Sollen mal ein Update ihrer Server und Internet Anbindung machen, kann ja nicht sein das sie immer nur kleckerweise die Daten liefern um den Transfer gering zu halten.


----------



## .WOW GAMER. (26. April 2009)

ok werde das dann so machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


vielen danke an alle! !


----------

